# Salt Fork covered with boats Saturday



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I drove by Salt Fork dam area Saturday and saw 7 boat's of guy's fishing.
It looked like summertime, felt like it too. Hoping to see some good fishing reports from this weekend. Sure wish I was out there !!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wish i could tell ya a good report! over 15 boats, everyone we talked too were:S, i caught a 4" crappie and tail snagged a cat...7+ hrs...worst trip by far but a great jan. day to be fishing!!! main lake wide open, coves and cabin bay locked up with ice...heard a bass boat running wide open, hit the ice and stopped in his tracks!!! when he went to leave his boat was nose up HARD with throttle wide open...i think he destroyed his hull and took on water???(hope i'm wrong!) ma be he will chim in, heard he is an OGF'er


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

No there was barely a scratch on her.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ranger175a said:


> No there was barely a scratch on her.


glad to hear that!!! curious as to why the nose was pointing at the sky though???


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

If you were thrown into the back of the boat and "crapped" your pants that much, your bow would be sticking up high too.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, Wonder how's that hydraulic tilt's working now. ouch...


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know what it is with Salt Fork. I have fished it for years and the fishing always seems to hold up until the ice forms then starts to melt and the fishing is down hill from there!! Never have done very well when the lake starts to thaw out.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree with Tiny Tim. Once lake starts getting ice and after it starts thawing(regardless the time of year) I never have any consistent luck until the spring time again. With that being said it is always nice to get on the lake in the middle of winter.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

2 seasons ago we caught hundreds of crappie,gills,cats and even MUSKY thru the ice, no eyes...last year we did OK in dec,jan, and feb on eyes on open water...now we did good in late nov, early dec...last trip(sat the 12th) we couldnt catch a cold!!!! makes me crazy but i wont give up...YET!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have caught Eyes there clear up into Feb. as long as no ice had formed on the lake, but as soon as it does that lake changes for some reason I havent been able to figure out why!! The water most of the time is close to freezing but I wouldnt think just a couple degrees colder to form ice would make that much of a difference but it sure does!!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

It was a tough bite for sure, the water was between 37.8-39.4 near the dam.... have done well in the past w/ those temps... still, to be out in a boat in January is awesome! Always a good time fishing with WAVEWARRIER!!


----------

